# Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen



## Headologic (28. Dezember 2013)

*Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

nachdem meine G19-Tastatur durch einen Ausraster eines schlampig programmierten gnome15 fast in die Brüche gegangen ist, entschied ich mich vor dem finalen Punch eine Petition zu starten:

Jeder, der sich von Logitech wünscht, nicht nur die Kompatibilität für Linux auf der Verpackung zu sehen, 
sondern auch Treiber (wie auch Setpoint und Logitech Gaming Software) unter Linux zu nutzen, sollte die Petition unterzeichnen.

Hier gehts zur Petition auf Change.org

Auf Eure Unterstüzung freue ich mich!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## endgame (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*

erledigt !


----------



## wheelychecker (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*

+1
Habe zwar bisher mein Logitech Driving Force GT unter Linux (siehe unten) noch nicht gebraucht (mangels Renn-Sims), allerdings weiß man ja nie was in der Zukunft so kommt!


----------



## dracki (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*

da mach ich doch glatt mit


----------



## xpSyk (17. Februar 2014)

Linux ist die Zukunft und meine Maus von Logitech, also ich bin dabei!


----------



## blackout24 (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*

Einfach Roccat Zeug kaufen. Die haben super Linux Treiber.


----------



## BillDschirm (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*

Wenn Roccat nicht so einen schlechten Wert in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit hätte, dann gerne - bis dahin bleibt es bei anderen Anbietern meines Vertrauens. ...und das Linux die Zukunft sein soll, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht, welches besteht, seit dem es Linux gibt und bis dato hat sich auch kaum etwas an der Wertigkeit von Linux geändert.


----------



## maikeru (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*



BillDschirm schrieb:


> Wenn Roccat nicht so einen schlechten Wert in Bezug auf die Haltbarkeit hätte, dann gerne - bis dahin bleibt es bei anderen Anbietern meines Vertrauens. ...und das Linux die Zukunft sein soll, halte ich auch für ein Gerücht, welches besteht, seit dem es Linux gibt und bis dato hat sich auch kaum etwas an der Wertigkeit von Linux geändert.


 
Du scheinst etwas zu übersehen. abseits des Desktops ist Linux inzwischen überall dominant.
Also nicht die Zukunft sondern eher das "Hier und jetzt".

btt:

Setpoint ist furchtbare Software die zumindest bei mir mehr Probleme machte als Nutzen bringt.
Logitech sollte lieber die fehlerfreie Funktion ihrer Hardware im Kernel gewährleisten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*



maikeru schrieb:


> Setpoint ist furchtbare Software die zumindest bei mir mehr Probleme machte als Nutzen bringt.
> Logitech sollte lieber die fehlerfreie Funktion ihrer Hardware im Kernel gewährleisten.


 
Genau das habe ich mir auch grade gedacht. Die Hardware von Logitech ist nicht schlecht aber SetPoint ist ein Graus. Ich nutze seit ewigen Zeiten die (mittlerweile 2.) MX518 und bei jedem neuen System/Betriebssystem musste ich immer wieder Versionen durchsuchen, rauf und runter installieren und mit dem Programm kämpfen bis endlich irgendeine Version funktionierte. Momentan hab ich die 4.80 drauf weil das anscheinend die einzige Version ist die die MX518 auf Win7 Ultimate frisst, neuere funktionieren nicht.

Daher würde ich eher ne Petition unterschreiben die Logitech dazu anhält überhaupt mal ordentliche Software zu produzieren statt direkt auf Linux zu schielen


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich mir auch grade gedacht. Die Hardware von Logitech ist nicht schlecht aber SetPoint ist ein Graus.



Naja, ich finde Logitech läst schon was nach was deren Hardware angeht. Klar, von der Ausstatung und der Ergonomie sind sie nach wie vor top, aber bei der Verarbeitung habe ich das Gefühl ists nicht mehr so dolle. Hatte jetzt schon 2 G19 und 4 G700 die innerhalb von 3 Jahren defekt waren...

Bei der Tastatur bin ich dann auf die G110 umgestiegen weil es jedesmal von den beiden Defekten Das Display war. Das hat mich dann doch so genervt das ich es sein gelassen habe und halt die G110 genommen habe.
Bei der G700 wars bei der ersten die Gummierung die sich löste, bei der 2ten und 3ten hat die linke Maustaste nach 3 Monaten bei der 2ten und 7 Monaten bei der 3ten beim einmal klicken doppelklicks gemacht und die 4te ging die Maus plötzlich nach 1 Jahr garnicht mehr.
Zur G700 gibt es leider aber keine vernünftige Alternative von anderen Herstellern die ich als gleichwertig ansehn würde...

Wenn ich da an meine G5 zurückdenke... Die ist inzwischen 8 Jahre alt und funktioniert immer noch tadellos und selbst die Gummierung ist noch annehmbar... 
Das hat danach nie wieder ein Logitech Produkt bei mir hinbekommen.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Daher würde ich eher ne Petition unterschreiben die Logitech dazu anhält überhaupt mal ordentliche Software zu produzieren statt direkt auf Linux zu schielen



Naja, ich hatte mit Setpoint bis jetzt nur in einem Spiel Probleme und das war Guild Wars 2 wo das Spiel nach dem minimieren dann keine Eingaben von der Maus mehr entgegen nahm. Da halt dann immer nur noch GW2 ausmachen und Spiel neustarten.
Ansonsten kann ich mich nicht erinnern das ich mit setpoint in der Vergangenheit Probleme gehabt hätte...


----------



## Melphiz (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Petition: Logitech soll Treiber und SetPoint für Linux verfügbar machen*

Wenn die SetPoint Dinger so toll laufen wie unter Windows 7, dann danke, aber nein, danke. Hatte letztens auch mal das System neu aufgesetzt, die 6.irgendwas Version (aktuellste von Logitech Webseite) war unbrauchbar. Zwar funktionierte ein kleiner Lautstärkebalken aber ohne genaue Angabe und Ton Aus/Ein gab's auch nicht als Anzeige. Also musste ich die original CD greifen, da war irgendeine Version 4.irgendwas und die funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------

